# FOUND (unfortunately deceased) white kitten, Kidderminster



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

On my way to work this morning I seen what I thought was a little rabbit that had been killed by the road but upon closer inspection it was found to be a very young, snow white kitten, approximately 4 - 6 months old. 
The poor little thing had no collar or anything so I didn't know what to do and thought that sending a few posts around might help locate his/her owners. 
I found him on Bewdley Hill/Kidderminster Road on the way towards the Wet Midlands Safari Park... 
I'd like to let the owner know so at least they can stop worrying, I'm really sorry for your loss ): if it was one of my boys, I don't know what I would do ):


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh, poor little thing, I wonder what it was doing out at that age, if it was so young it might not have travelled far
I hope it wasn't thrown out of a car, that sounds horrible, but it does happen
I hope you can trace its owners
Could you put an ad in the local paper, or ask a local radio station to put a word out


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Perhaps let your local rescue and a few local vets know. They are the people the owners might contact.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just a thought,if you or anyone you know has a facebook page you could share it on there, also the RSPCA have a facebook page in every area, a lot of animals here have been found looking on it,if you let them know they will advertise it as found on their page


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Poor thing...if the council deals with it, they may scan to see if there is a chip?


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Poor kitten . Is there anyway to put a note up where he was found?


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

All great ideas  thank you all so much! And yes, my true concern was that it was done on purpose ): I've already put a bit on Facebook and asked the RSPCA to post a bit for him but I'll ask the radio too  and no, I haven't let the council know, the poor thing was so bloodied and ridged I couldn't get him up ):

Thanks you everyone xxxxx


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh poor little thing, sounds as if it had been there a while then


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes I think so ):


----------

